# name this fish - also location if possible



## rmslover (Oct 9, 2007)

I bought these at the swap from a GCCA member for almost nothing. I showed them to Rick Borstein, Sam Borstein, Peter Durkin, and John Oyer. Interestingly enough everyone said it was a different fish. I just want to be certain i know what it is so that when i start breeding these guys and BAP them I know exactly what I have.



















If possible I would like something to support a claim to any suggestions. Thank you.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Why would this cichlid breeder/member not know what he was giving to you? :?

Julidochromis obviously, but which one? ... the fish may be in a "faded" mood so it is hard to tell

Doesn't seem to match marlieri unless the markings are really faded from fright... maybe a below average looking yellowish race J. regani? Or maybe a crappy looking J. ornatus?

You shouldn't breed them unless you know they are worth breeding... and you may have got them for almost nothing for a reason. If you are going to take the time to breed you could buy fish you are much more sure about and look better, if these guys don't ever get darker.


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

Boy, tough to tell for sure, as mentioned it looks a little stressed. Right now it looks half like a J. marlieri (katoto) and half like an J. ornatus.

Let it settle down and see if its coloring stabilizes. But I agree with noki, seems like a strange thing for a breeder to not know what it is then unload it cheap.


----------



## rmslover (Oct 9, 2007)

the member i got them from told me what he bought them as. he said they were ornatus. i say almost nothing becasue in a store what i paid for the group easily would have been for one of the fish, but it was not almost nothing to some people. it was less than $5 per fish.

i chose not to list the name given because i didnt want to sway anyone in what they thought. and also because i was under the impression that ornatus had more yellow to them. i can try feeding them a "high quality" food along with frozen brine to see if that helps them color up.

the fish in the pics look how they do now and how they looked in the guy's tank the day before when i talked him into selling them to me. they were in a 20L and will eventually make it into a 20 Long again, but now they are in a 29.


----------



## Alleycat (Dec 2, 2006)

I don't have any Ornatus to compare them to, but in that pic it sure looks like the J transcriptus Kissi I bought last month....in the bag, stressed, they looked *alot* like that.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

I have never seen a ornatus with such irregular stripes.
Never seen a marlieri with so little complete baring.
I suspect the cross but I guess it could be marlieri (Katoto), I have never seen one of these.
Mouth shape wrong for transcriptus?


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

This fish looks a bit stressed. Maybe another pic once it settles in will help. Not Transcriptus due to markings too far down on the face. Not ornatus either. Might be J. marlieri perhaps katoto, but honestly, trying to put a location on this fish is not going to be easy.


----------



## ACC in NC (Dec 27, 2003)

Just my opinion, it looks like a faded Julidochromis regani (Karilani Is.) or a regani x marlieri cross???

Link >>> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1534


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Could be the stress like everyone's saying, but it's lighter than any marlieri I've ever seen/kept. Mine were always rich browns.


----------



## rmslover (Oct 9, 2007)

ok -

So after another day of settling into their new tank I am noticing some new things. After leaving the PC lights on for a few hours the fish appear to have a yellow color throughout the entire body. The brown markings on the body are still brown though. Also they have a blue tinge to the outter edge of the dorsal fins and the top half of the tail fin.

I am starting to be very certain that these fish are now Julidochromis ornatus. I fed some frozen brine shrimp tonight. We'll see in a few days how they fully color up and see if the brown truns black.


----------

